# Look Jerseys -- Where can I buy one?



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

Just picked up my Medium 595 white pro team today. Had to wait a few days for a Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow. This bike is flat out gorgeous--especially with the Reynolds Attacks, Schwalbe Ultremos, Pulsion cranks and DA. All B&W --very cool. No, what to wear? Anyone know where I can find the cool white pro jersey on the Look site? Their return policy is onerous if the fit is off. At 5' 10.5" I assume it's large in Euro sizing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Try www.glorycycles.com. Use their "Shop by Brand" tool for Look. Click on Look Clothing.


----------



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*sizing...*

These jerseys tend to fit tight, particularly in the sleeves. I wear a 3 or a medium in most euro jerseys, a small in Pearl Izumi and a medium in the LOOK.


----------



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks C40*

I usually wear a medium in Pearl, so I guess a large in Look should do it. I know I take large in Castelli and Santini. I appreciate the heads up. Now all I need is some decent weather. It's snowing again up here in the Boston area. Lots of time for clothes shopping.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

BP, I also wear large in Castelli jerseys, and the large Look jersey fits me fine.


----------



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I ordered some jerseys directly from the Look boutique in France. I sized up for the "ultra" series shorts and jerseys. The Look sizing chart is extremely detailed- more so than any other manufacturer I have seen. It has measurements for arms, chest, torso length, etc. I also got a weird customs bill for the shipping from France. Buy from Glory and that goes away.


----------



## BPFlood (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for the sage advice.


----------



## Kees (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw the prices of the Look jersey and it is very expensive in my opninion.

I was lucky and picked up this set at my dealer for € 50,- for jersey and bibshort for both


----------

